# Dell e1705 remove Vista, load Windows XP?



## bctinc (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello,

I've got a brand new Dell Inspiron e1705 that came with Windows Vista Home pre-installed. I want Windows XP instead.

I have an original Windows XP Pro CD-ROM that I tested on a different Dell laptop and the CD-ROM boots up fine and gets me to the first screen regarding the installation. So I know the actual CD media works.

When I boot-up off of the Windows XP CD on the e1705, I can see the drivers being loaded and then towards the end when it says "starting Windows XP ...", I get a blue screen of death with a pci.sys error message.

So, I'm thinking the original Windows XP Pro CD is missing some kind of driver, right? Any ideas? Here's the specs from Dell about my machine:

* Inspiron E1705, Intel Core 2 Duo processor T7200 (4MB/2.00GHz/667MHz) 
* 17 inch UltraSharp TrueLife Wide-screen WUXGA, for Inspiron 9400/E1705 
* 2GB, DDR2, 533MHz 2 Dimm, for Inspiron 9400/E1705
* Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950 GM, for Inspiron 9400/E1705
* 100GB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive for Inspiron 9400/E1705
* Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition, English
* Vista, PC-Restore, Dim/Insp
* Dell Support, Vista, Dim/Insp
* Dell Resource DVD with Application Backup
* 8X DVD+/-RW Drive, for Inspiron 9400/E1705
* Dell Wireless 1390 802.11g Mini Card (54Mbps), for Inspiron 9400/E1705
* Dell Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module (2.0+EDR), Vista, for Inspiron 9400/E1705,6400/E1505XPS M1710

Can anyone offer any ideas on how to boot-up my Windows XP CD-ROM with the e1705 machine? I've done this procedure on other machines so I don't know what's wrong.

Thank you!

Rob
[email protected]


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

You will have to try a get an XP disc from Dell.
Each disc is tied to the machine it is registered to and wont let you load on any other PC


----------



## bctinc (Mar 1, 2007)

bigbear said:


> You will have to try a get an XP disc from Dell.
> Each disc is tied to the machine it is registered to and wont let you load on any other PC


Hi bigbear,

I am trying to use a non-Dell original Windows XP Pro CD and I've used it on two or three other machines including non-Dell machines without any problem (yes, I have subsequently removed it from those machines, too, so there's no licensing issues).

The problem has to be with the hardware revisions probably related to the pci.sys drivers. I assume the new on-board video assembly is frying the installation.

Thank for trying to help with the info regarding only using original Dell System CDs with the machine it was purchased for. Unfortunately, that is not the case here.

Rob


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Dell are making it very differcult to load anything other than their own disc OS, especially with the latest machines.
Good Luck


----------



## bctinc (Mar 1, 2007)

bigbear said:


> Dell are making it very differcult to load anything other than their own disc OS, especially with the latest machines.
> Good Luck


Going to try "slipstream" which is, essentially, copying Windows XP Pro to a folder on hardrive, then updating it with SP2, then burning that to a bootable CD. Cross your fingers!

Rob


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

Man I'm having almost the same problem. I recently purchased almost the exact same model.

I've gotten xp to load it's just none of the drivers work on vista. It's hell, I'm currently making a partition to load vista on so i can dual boot. I got farther in xp when I tried using professional over home edition. Home is almost impossible to get to work.

I'll tell you have it works out when I dual boot but I'm a step ahead of you and i'm just forwarning you that you're gonna probaly have to dual boot. Unless you wanna download all the drivers seperately.

BTW Partition Magic really speeds up the process.


----------



## bctinc (Mar 1, 2007)

The Jesbus Fire said:


> Man I'm having almost the same problem. I recently purchased almost the exact same model.
> 
> I've gotten xp to load it's just none of the drivers work on vista. It's hell, I'm currently making a partition to load vista on so i can dual boot. I got farther in xp when I tried using professional over home edition. Home is almost impossible to get to work.
> 
> ...


------------------------

Yeah, I actually went through a few iterations of how I wanted Windows XP, Vista, and Red Hat Linux to all run together on the same laptop. I settled on buying an external USB hardrive simply 'cause I needed the space. I even tried Microsoft's free Virtual PC (a product that I used many years ago on a Macintosh to get Windows 94 to run simultaneously on my aging Mac). Turns out, Virtual PC had trouble booting Red Hat Linux.

So, I wiped down hardrive, used slipstreamed WindowsXP Pro to load initial o/s, then Partition Magic to create an few partitions on external drive. Loaded Vista on external USB. Then used VMWare to create a 20GB image of Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4.x with all the updates.

I mostly used WindowsXP for Eclipse/Java development and its terrific. I use VMWare to run Linux to use some Unix processes for database and RMI stuff. Works great. I don't use Vista at all (just sucking up disk space).

The only thing that I'm not terribly happy about my Dell Inspiron e1705 is (ok 2 things):

1) the Dell wireless card is junk - just a piece of crap under Windows XP

2) I'm pissed at Dell for all the numerous hours on the phone being bounced all over the place saying that there's no WindowsXP disk for e1705. I'm a business customer of their's and they just totally gave me the run-around. Wasting my valuable time sitting on phone on hold or chatting online with the tech support. Sad, so very, very sad

Rob


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

I plan on calling tech support as my very last resort. This is my first laptop and it's a real pain compared to a desktop. I found that my vista disc is designed pretty much just for the laptop and it gets all the buttons working right off the bat and loading the drivers is easy.

But when I loaded xp, nothing works it's just real basic, which is kinda what i want. I went to the dell site to test out a few of their drivers for xp. Got my wireless working and a few blue buttons. I'm gonna have to make my own xp drivers disc soon. Anyways, it works out, it's just so much work.

I just want a familar OS until they work out the bugs with vista. I usually can get things to work after some effort but eventually I just got fed up and wiped it. Plus I need something that doesn't stress my system too much, even though it's pretty high end.

This entire week i've spent loading and reloading xp and vista trying to find a setup I like.

I'm close to giving up. 

I never really had any problems with my wireless card, I always got a good connection but it did seem slightly slow, I think it was just IE7, it's crap.


----------



## bctinc (Mar 1, 2007)

The Jesbus Fire said:


> I plan on calling tech support as my very last resort. This is my first laptop and it's a real pain compared to a desktop. I found that my vista disc is designed pretty much just for the laptop and it gets all the buttons working right off the bat and loading the drivers is easy.
> 
> But when I loaded xp, nothing works it's just real basic, which is kinda what i want. I went to the dell site to test out a few of their drivers for xp. Got my wireless working and a few blue buttons. I'm gonna have to make my own xp drivers disc soon. Anyways, it works out, it's just so much work.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I never even use Vista anymore - so I blew away that partition as well as the dual-boot Linux partition and use WindowsXP and VMWare with Red Hat Linux. What's really cool about that is the VMWare partition is like having an entire subnet local area network and I can connect across the boundary and use wireless and USB and everything. Works quite nicely for my needs.

I had to hunt around Dell's website for WindowsXP drivers for everything including my new Bluetooth Mouse. I've got pretty much everything working nicely now except for may DVD burning or DVD playback (not a big deal for me).

Good luck hunting down those drivers.

Don't forget the web page that describes the "order" of loading drivers (its at home, not with me now).

Rob


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Before you attempt to load xp on a laptop that had vista, have you check for driver availability on dell's site? If dell does not have drivers for nic, sound, touchpad, etc, you are out of luck.

Just wondering why do you want to get rid of vista? I have been using the RTM since Dec and have not had one single problem / issue.


----------



## bctinc (Mar 1, 2007)

crjdriver said:


> Before you attempt to load xp on a laptop that had vista, have you check for driver availability on dell's site? If dell does not have drivers for nic, sound, touchpad, etc, you are out of luck.
> 
> Just wondering why do you want to get rid of vista? I have been using the RTM since Dec and have not had one single problem / issue.


Hi,
After destroying my laptop a few times, I managed to download the drivers that I thought would do well with WindowsXP. Then I reformatted the HD once more and installed XP and the drivers in the correct order. Most everything went off without a hitch. It just pisses me off that I know Dell can easily supply a WindowsXP Media Ed. CD-ROM but they balked - even when I offered to pay for it. Jeez! What a pain they can be sometimes!

Rob


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

Is there a site with the order somewhere? Cause that sounds like it could come in use.


----------



## bctinc (Mar 1, 2007)

The Jesbus Fire said:


> Is there a site with the order somewhere? Cause that sounds like it could come in use.


I just Googled for magic words "dell install order for drivers" and got this link

http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=4F1F82483DC811DBAE564F9328EE04A4&l=en&s=gen

I don't want to violate copyright - so I'm not copying/pasting the contents of the page.


----------



## zzapper (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi,
Just wanted somewhere to register my Vista Agony  

Can I get Dell to provide me with an XP Disk?


----------



## BTGT (May 5, 2007)

How did you get XP to load without the pci.sys error? Was it the "slipstream" method or something else? I haven't been able to get it to load yet.

Thanks


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Dell is now Selling desktops again with WindowsXP as an option... somehow, so its been said.


----------



## ashokkc (May 20, 2007)

Hey,

I had the same problem..
My system is a Dell Inspiron 1505, with Intel 950GM intel Graphics accelerator..
I got my lpatop with Vista.. then struggled many times to install XP.. 
Got a list of drivers from the dell system.. and finally got my system working.. but the blue screen saying an error in the dump file keeps coming now and then.. I've been searching driver for 950GM but was able to get only for 945GM..

Another problem is my mic hasnt been working from when I installed XP..
I've tried a lot of options.. Has anybody faced this problem and how to rectify this..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## BuckeyeRanger (May 21, 2007)

Folks, this is what Dell has been doing--the HDD on the laptop has the hidden partition, witht he ability to restore Vista on it. Unless you format the ENTIRE HDD, it will not accept XP installation. Now, Dell has been manufacturing the 1705 series for almost 18 months now. They make an XP disk for it. Here is the catch -- you did not purchase the laptop with XP on it, so they will not easily send it to you. This is what you have to do. Call before 12noon EST. Tell them that the HDD has failed completely. They will ship out a replacement hard drive to you, if it is still in it's warranty period. When they send you the replacement, XP (Home or Pro) should install just fine. I am a Dell Certified Systems Expert (DCSE), and I hold over 40 Dell certifications at this time (I am acquiring more, as time allows). This is what I had to do to get XP Pro on my Dell Inspiron 640m/E-1405, which is basically the same as the 1705, except for video card and screen size. Any questions?


----------



## The Jesbus Fire (Apr 19, 2007)

BuckeyeRanger said:


> Folks, this is what Dell has been doing--the HDD on the laptop has the hidden partition, witht he ability to restore Vista on it. Unless you format the ENTIRE HDD, it will not accept XP installation. Now, Dell has been manufacturing the 1705 series for almost 18 months now. They make an XP disk for it. Here is the catch -- you did not purchase the laptop with XP on it, so they will not easily send it to you. This is what you have to do. Call before 12noon EST. Tell them that the HDD has failed completely. They will ship out a replacement hard drive to you, if it is still in it's warranty period. When they send you the replacement, XP (Home or Pro) should install just fine. I am a Dell Certified Systems Expert (DCSE), and I hold over 40 Dell certifications at this time (I am acquiring more, as time allows). This is what I had to do to get XP Pro on my Dell Inspiron 640m/E-1405, which is basically the same as the 1705, except for video card and screen size. Any questions?


:down:

Yeah hold on there, champ. You're telling me the only way to install Windows XP is to lie to Dell telling them that my Hard drive went bad. Plus I think that's stupid to begin with because they'll probaly ask for me to ship the laptop to them for repairs (That's the case with my sister's HP at least). Then I'll get a laptop returned to me exactly the way it was. Unless of course they write me a letter saying "you jammed a screwdriver into your HDD, you violated your warranty."

This isn't even getting me an XP disk designed for my laptop anyways. It's just gonna get me another hard drive. And i'm pretty sure we all knew we had to format the drive to install XP. Media Direct installation even formats the whole thing for you. You may be a Dell Certified Systems Expert and hold 40 Dell certifications but you seem pretty stupid to me.

I got XP to install just fine, it took me a few trys and eventually I got all the right fixes. All I did was install media direct, boom the entire drive is formatted except for a small 2gb partion for media direct. Put in my xp disk, format to NTFS, load xp. Load the XP drivers from Dell's site, made my own driver's cd. Ran Partition Magic, made a 30gb partion for Vista.

Put in my Vista disc, Loaded vista on my 30gb partion. No need to load drivers cause this huge 10gb installtion seems to have covered everything (YAY ALL MY STUPID BUTTONS WORK!!!11ONE!!!).

Ran Media Direct CD in vista, Boom Media Direct works.

Load up all my vista applications that came with my bundle, McAfee, LowJack, Blah, Blah, Blah.

I don't even like Vista, I just use it for chess and when I wanna look pretty while doing a research paper.

BTW the only thing I couldn't get to work was the FN key for my numbers on the keyboard, but that's ok, i just use the top row anyways.


----------



## vajra (May 30, 2007)

I am having same issue the thread started with.

I've bought a new Dell Inspiron 640m with Vista Home pre-installed. I tried to install windows XP prof on it. This cd works fine, as I've tested on my desktop (dell optiplex gx260) and laptop Dell Inspiron 5100.

Now I tried to install on 640m, I got the same issue as it was mentioned earlier in the thread.

I boot-up using windows xp cd, all the drivers loaded and at last it says "starting windows xp.." and takes me to a blue screen with pcs.sys error message.

I was running out of ideas, then I installed with a xp pro (my friends' cd). I was able to install it without any problem. I cannot use this install as it is not mine.

Please advise 

do I need to buy another xp pro cd, and I am not sure if that new one works fine. I looked on the net for xp pro (pretty expensive). I don't have budget to buy new one for now.
Should I call customer service, for help in installing xp on my machine.

I see that one of the member is able to make a xp pro cd with sp2, can anyone advise how to do that. I'll try that too. Please.

Suggesstions & advises are appriciated
Thanks,
Vajra


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

How to slipstream Dell Installation CD: http://vbdotnet.home.comcast.net/XP_SP2.htm


----------



## vajra (May 30, 2007)

Thanks and regarding other problem (xp pro installation) anyone has any ideas


----------

